# Any TKD-related Cartoons/Anime



## dancingalone (Jan 27, 2009)

Right now I am enjoying the Avatar:The Last Airbender cartoon series with my son.  There's a significant amount of Chinese MA in the series with both Hung Gar and Baqua well represented.  Does anyone know of something similar except with taekwondo?


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing I have found is really kid friendly. Most of it is either really violent or a lot of sexual content.


----------



## granfire (Jan 27, 2009)

AAAAHHHHHHHH

AVATAR!!!!!!

I love the show!

But I don't think Taekwondo, all popularity to spite has not had an impact in pop culture as Kung Fu and Karate.

I am not sure if it is still up (or if you are watching the DVDs) but they had several specials on the Martial Arts they based their 'bending' on. 

I remember when the show first aired I learned of several kids trying out some of the styles, because it was in Avatar and asked if somebody had shown up at a school inquiring about classes. 

There are not many good shows out these days, period. and considering that a lot of the animation work is done on Korea these days....

The again Taekwondo is not that significantly different from Karate ad not as destincted as the Chinese Arts. 



Uhm, not being on topic, just being my Avatard self....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_animation

List of toons is there. Korean style is a bit different than the Japanese.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 28, 2009)

One of the problems I see in a taekwondo focussed cartoon or anime is that if it is a US production, they won't call it taekwondo.  They'll call it karate, even if the characters are Korean.

If it is an anime, as in Japanese production, you won't see taekwondo either, as they'll focus on Japanese arts instead.

Also, unless the show is set in post 1945, there is no taekwondo, and a good number of popular MA centered shows, such as Avatar, either take place in another universe or in an ancient past setting.

Daniel


----------

